# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  wo ist ein Surfspot in Remond ?

## cuddy

Hallo , komme aus Bonn und suche den schnellsten weg um zu einem Surfspot zu kommen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten dahin komme?vielleicht durch eine wegbeschreibung ? oder welcher See am geeingnetsten wre ? gibt es dort ein stehrevier ? 
Vielen Dank im vorraus  :Smile:

----------


## Schotstart

das gleiche thema gabs hier vor ein paar wochen schon mal, ein blick ins forum hilft.
zudem: es heisst roermond :Wink:

----------


## Knallfrosch

genau ;-) Roermond bzw. in Ool ist man von Bonn relativ schnell

Hier ist z.B. ein Zugang zu einem Spot: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sourc...ederlande&z=16


Alternativ wre der Bleibtreusee in Brhl vielleicht noch was?!? Windbedingungen sind zwar nicht wirklich optimal dort, aber zur Not geht man halt zur Wasserski-Anlage.
http://bruehler-surfclub.de/

----------


## Saab

Der Alternative Zugang in Ool ist einfach die Strae weiter fahren, auf der Karte kann man den Kreisel schon erkennen. Dort kannst du auch ins Wasser einsteigen.

----------


## Knacki

Am Kreisel ist der Zugang kostenlos, funktioniert super bei Sd bis Sd-West.
Drehlt der Wind mehr auf West oder Nordwest, ist der Zugang beim Google-Link besser (Surfclub), da hier dann keine Windabdeckung ist.
Allerdings koster der Zugang beim Surfclub auch 3.5 pro PKW + 1,5 pro Person.
Auf dem See kann man dann schon Schge von ber einem Kilometer fahren.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## cuddy

Ups, sorry...danke fr den Hinweis :Smile:

----------

